# BBCs New Top Gear



## BananaRepublic (Jun 10, 2016)

Its pretty rubbish


----------



## waday (Jun 10, 2016)

Is it where the rubbish hits the road?


----------



## Rye (Jun 10, 2016)

I couldn't even make it through the first episode before I got bored and turned it off. I've been a huge fan of Clarkson, May, and Hammond since I started watching a few years ago. My wife who naturally cares nothing about cars whatsoever loves watching old episodes with me. Sometimes makes her laugh until she can't breathe. Nice try BBC but I'll watch re-runs.


----------



## KmH (Jun 10, 2016)

Isn't about photography.


----------



## BananaRepublic (Jun 10, 2016)

KmH said:


> Isn't about photography.


When the production goes on challenges,, Africa, South America etc it has some of the best photography on TV, all be it videography,


----------



## BananaRepublic (Jun 10, 2016)

waday said:


> Is it where the rubbish hits the road?



No its rubbish and there happens to be roads involved.


----------



## BananaRepublic (Jun 10, 2016)

Rye said:


> I couldn't even make it through the first episode before I got bored and turned it off. I've been a huge fan of Clarkson, May, and Hammond since I started watching a few years ago. My wife who naturally cares nothing about cars whatsoever loves watching old episodes with me. Sometimes makes her laugh until she can't breathe. Nice try BBC but I'll watch re-runs.



To be fare the second episode was better mainly because Evans had to take a back seat somewhat plus the rest of the cast actually know a few things about cars


----------



## waday (Jun 10, 2016)

BananaRepublic said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > Is it where the rubbish hits the road?
> ...


----------



## tirediron (Jun 10, 2016)

BananaRepublic said:


> Its pretty rubbish


Yep, got all excited when I saw "New" in the listings beside "Top Gear" and then got about half-way through it and started asking "WTF????"  It makes "Fifth Gear" look genius!


----------



## tirediron (Jun 10, 2016)

KmH said:


> Isn't about photography.


Which is why it's now in OT!


----------



## gsgary (Jun 11, 2016)

Clarkson is the biggest prick to ever appear on tv

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## chuasam (Jun 11, 2016)

BananaRepublic said:


> Its pretty rubbish


Clarkson and gang were ambitious but rubbish; and highly entertaining.
The new one is worse than watching paint dry.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 11, 2016)

gsgary said:


> Clarkson is the biggest prick to ever appear on tv
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


Mehhh..  at least he's genuine.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 11, 2016)

tirediron said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Clarkson is the biggest prick to ever appear on tv
> ...


You have got to be joking

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron (Jun 11, 2016)

gsgary said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...


He's a prick and he makes no bones about it.  That and he was a bloody good presenter.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 11, 2016)

tirediron said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...


If you say so

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 11, 2016)

I thought Hammond should have been the next doctor who.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 11, 2016)

pixmedic said:


> I thought Hammond should have been the next doctor who.


The BBC would never allow that since he's an American.  Lol

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron (Jun 11, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > I thought Hammond should have been the next doctor who.
> ...


He is?


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 11, 2016)

tirediron said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > pixmedic said:
> ...


Lol.. watch the show, the other two guys give him a serious ribbing about how he's an American on two or three episodes.  It's hilarious

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron (Jun 12, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > robbins.photo said:
> ...


D'ohhhh...  never mind.  I'll be quiet now.


----------



## Calendyr (Jun 12, 2016)

BananaRepublic said:


> Its pretty rubbish



I watched the first two shows.  There are three things I do not like about the show:

1.  They kept the exact same formula, simply replacing the host but keeping the exact same jokes and using the hosts in the exact same way.  The problem with that is that it makes it look like the new hosts are trying to copy the old ones and it feels fake.  Hopefully they will transition to a place where the new hosts will be able to show their own characters and make the experience  better for the viewers.

2. I  don't like Chris Evans.  Thankfully I do like Matt Leblanc.  With that being said, when I started watching  Top Gear, I did not like Jeremy Clarkson either.  But with time I started to appreciate his humor. 

3. I don't like the 2 host dynamic.  I think that 3 hosts was better.  If it were up to me, Chris Harris would be a host on the main show, that guy is amazing and would do a much better job than Chris Evans IMO.

What I do like about the new show is the cross country trial for celebrity.  I think that is a good improvement for that part of the show.  I am willing to give it time.  The crew is the same so all the amazing  photography, writing and everything else that was great about Top Gear is  still there.  So 80% of the show will be the same no matter who hosts.  And I already like Leblanc, so there is just a tiny 10% for me to start to like (Evans)


----------



## gsgary (Jun 12, 2016)

Calendyr said:


> BananaRepublic said:
> 
> 
> > Its pretty rubbish
> ...


The thing I like about Chris Evans is his charity work he makes millions every year for children in nead

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349 (Jun 12, 2016)

Car Talk  Always was better than Top Gear.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 12, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Car Talk  Always was better than Top Gear.


Different... very different, but I don't think it was better.  Equally good, but in different ways.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 12, 2016)

True, but I never cared for Top Gear, new or old.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 12, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> True, but I never cared for Top Gear, new or old.


Fair enough, but everyone knows all your taste is in your mouth!


----------



## table1349 (Jun 12, 2016)

tirediron said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > True, but I never cared for Top Gear, new or old.
> ...


Ah Contraire Pierre,  Much of your taste is in you nose, that is why Jimmy Durante was such a tasteful comedian.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 12, 2016)

Ouch!


----------



## Calendyr (Jun 12, 2016)

gsgary said:


> The thing I like about Chris Evans is his charity work he makes millions every year for children in nead
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk



That is very nice of him.  I  wish  it made him less annoying LOL!


----------



## gsgary (Jun 12, 2016)

Calendyr said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > The thing I like about Chris Evans is his charity work he makes millions every year for children in nead
> ...


I wouldn't mind being £100,000,000 behind him in the bank

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## BananaRepublic (Jun 13, 2016)

Saw the latest episode last night, episode 3. Since the navy pilot spewed after a ride with the German girl Sabine, which seemed ridicules to me, there is going to be a running joke about people vomiting in cars from now on.

The BBC want to get away from the three angry with guys scenario and have pulled enough presenters to represent every ethnicity, 4 this week, which is fare enough plus they seem to know what there talking about,  with the exception Evans who must represent stupid and annoying white men.

They go on a lot about double clutch gear boxes as if they were the latest thing. If so John Deere must have got the jump on Ferrari. 

The one thing that did show its ugly face from the Clarkson era was the clear biased towards Ford, or anything which happens to be bolted together in England. I expect a half hour Landrover add in the near future.

Overall it was another let down bar the bit with Le blanc and Ken Block


----------



## runnah (Jun 13, 2016)

Sometimes you have to know when it's time to take Old Yeller out back and put him out of his misery.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 13, 2016)

runnah said:


> Sometimes you have to know when it's time to take Old Yeller out back and put him out of his misery.


Or, just re-hire Jeremy, James and The Hamster!


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 13, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Or, just re-hire Jeremy, James and The Hamster!



I think the BBC sort of missed the fact that what made the show entertaining was it was a bunch of guys just being guys.  

Watching them race old SUV's towing campers behind them and smashing the campers to bits, that sort of thing.  Very few of us watching the show will ever be able to afford the supercars they review, but watching them turn a beat up old dump truck into a "sports lorry" and strapping a big teddy bear on the front.. that's just classic TV there.

Lol


----------



## table1349 (Jun 13, 2016)

runnah said:


> Sometimes you have to know when it's time to take Old Yeller out back and put him out of his misery.


I'm trying to figure out if you are disagreeing with my never really caring for Top Gear or not.  Was there a time I liked Top Gear and I just forgot it?


----------

